# Table - not MDF!!



## tim (16 Feb 2005)

I know - it might seem like a rarity but here's a pice of furniture that I have just made and its not MDF!

Its made from solid oak with a walnut stretcher. 

The top was one solid piece that had been in the house when we bought it five years ago as a fixed shelf. However, when I took it out (also about 5 years ago) it cupped really badly so the only way to maintain any thickness was to rip it into thirds, plane it up and then reglue. I don't think the joins are too obvious. 

The top ends are tapered at 15 deg and the legs are tapered at 5 deg on the outside face and vertical on the inside.

I made it in such a robust way for two reasons: one I really like the chunkiness of it and two, it will act as a bench as well as a coffee/ occasional table.

All joints are blind M&T so as not to compromise the aesthetics of the 'through' faces.

It is finished with 5 coats of Chestnut's Finishing oil and two coats of beeswax. The top was rubbed down to 1200 with wet and dry, partly to fill some of the grain but also to provide a contrast between the fact that the grain looks deep and the knot is so cracked and rough looking but actually when you run your hand over it, it feels like glass.

The legs and walnut were finished to 320 to keep a little more texture.

Its also the first piece I've made that I've named. May be pretentious but what the hell. So i called it the Forget-me-not table. For two reasons: firstly, the knot reminds me of an elephant's eye and the long, longitudinal crack looks like the 'must' that runs down their faces (and obviously elephants don't forget)and secondly, it was a Valentine's Day present to my wife. I honestly didn't think about the not/ knot pun until she asked me if it was intentional.

Anyway, some pics below taken in the Spring sun this morning. PLease let me know what you think, all criticism (good and bad) is welcome as long as its constructive.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Adam (16 Feb 2005)

Lovely piece. I like furniture like that!

Adam


----------



## Bean (16 Feb 2005)

Nice Bench?/table Tim  

Bean


----------



## Taffy Turner (16 Feb 2005)

Very nice - I like that a lot!


----------



## Gill (16 Feb 2005)

I like that. The knot adds character.

Gill


----------



## cambournepete (16 Feb 2005)

tim":1l3z6ogr said:


> I don't think the joins are too obvious.



If you hadn't mentioned them I wouldn't have noticed,

I's lovely Tim,

Pete


----------



## radicalwood (16 Feb 2005)

Hi Tim

Very elegant and simple I love, good design.

All the best

Neil


----------



## Newbie_Neil (16 Feb 2005)

Hi Tim

It looks wonderful, full of character.

Hope I'm not being too picky, but it could be quite dangerous at toddler height. A quick roundover would do it the world of good.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Adam (16 Feb 2005)

Newbie_Neil":jpp6oo93 said:


> A quick roundover would do it the world of good.
> Cheers Neil



I do hope youare joking :shock: And spoil those nice lines. 

Shocking :wink: :wink: 8) 

Adam


----------



## Chris Knight (16 Feb 2005)

Tim,
It looks splendid, I am sure your wife was thrilled.


----------



## Drew (16 Feb 2005)

Tim
very nice
The timber and the design go well together

Drew


----------



## Mcluma (16 Feb 2005)

very nice piece of character wood :wink:


----------



## tim (16 Feb 2005)

Well, thank you all for your very kind comments.

Just one thing - I have to ask Neil to please tell me he was joking about the rounding over!! :shock:  :wink: 

Being serious for a sec though - does anyone think that all furniture should be child friendly? : 

It was designed for a house with two adults and no kids - if it was for a household with small children then I would have probably approached the task entirely differently, not just knocked the corners off. That said, there aren't many households with small children (that I know of) that can afford handmade furniture - seems that all their money goes on stuff made of purple and green plastic that costs more than the bench would

Plus - what are reins for! :lol:

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Anonymous (16 Feb 2005)

Tim

I love it. The top is absolutely beautiful and personally I hate to see rounded edges/corners on furniture. 
The concept of being more child friendly is slightly odd to me as I have 16 nieces and nephews + 2 kids of my own and none have been hurt by non-rounded edges on furniture!

I really don't see a problem with your piece


----------



## Pete W (16 Feb 2005)

Thing of beauty. I love it!


----------



## houtslager (16 Feb 2005)

yop job there


----------



## frank (16 Feb 2005)

tim i like it ,plain and simple ,with the knot its a talking piece not fussy or over worked .


----------



## Melville (16 Feb 2005)

Well done Tim, the defects compliment the simple lines.A lovely piece


----------



## Neil (16 Feb 2005)

Lovely job, Tim  - you're inspiring me to get on with a table myself

Neil


----------



## DaveL (16 Feb 2005)

Tim,

What is there left for me to say? :roll: 

Nice job, love the knot, will last years and years.


----------



## trevtheturner (17 Feb 2005)

Having seen the forget-me-not table in the flesh I can vouch that it is every bit as superb as it appears in the pictures. The finish on the top is exceptionally fine and I could not see that the top was other than a single board - until I saw the pictures above. IMO the sharp, clean lines are just right for this piece.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Philly (17 Feb 2005)

Well Done Tim
Great looking bench!
As to child friendly-as long as it doesn't have spikes they soon get used to it.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Newbie_Neil (17 Feb 2005)

Hi Adam

Firstly, let me repeat that I think it is a beautiful piece.



Adam said:


> I do hope you are joking :shock: And spoil those nice lines./quote]
> 
> I love the lines but as I mentioned I was concerned about the taper on the ends.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadowfax (17 Feb 2005)

Tim, I love it. A beautiful piece that has a talking point built in.

Neil, I am not so sure about making things child-friendly. I know exactly what you mean but I also think, in general, we are going too far. Children need to learn that some things hurt if you run into them. If we do too much to stop them getting hurt we will all be agreeing with the kind of philosophy that says cut down trees in case the nuts fall on the little ones - absolute madness!
However, I digress. Children in the house = take care with all things. No children in the house = go with your first thoughts and design whatever lights your candle. In this case a damn good looking piece of furniture.
Nice one, Tim.

SF


----------



## norman (17 Feb 2005)

great use of the wood,
Norman


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mar 2005)

A thing of beauty and well made nice job.

Chris


----------



## Waka (4 Mar 2005)

Tim

Really good piece of furniture, the feature of the grain is lovely and I'm glad there's someone else that likes the feature of knots.

Well done.


----------

